# I would like to join you ladies!!



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there

I would love to join you all in your journey for treatment abroad.  I too am hoping to return to Valenica shortly for a first attempt at egg donation.

I wonder if you could tell me how long it usually takes from the time you start taking the pill?

I didn't even know I had to take the pill till I got an email from them telling me they had forgotten to tell me.

Anyway I'm ready to start now and can't wait to get back there.

Also what sort of success rates were you all told about?

Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi PurpleChick and welcome to FF 

I am currently on my 2ww after having DE IVF at IVI Valencia.  I'm assuming when you say Valencia you're going to IVI also.  This is my first attempt at IVF. 

Anyway, to try to help answer some questions:  I was already on the pill when I had my consult with IVF on 4th November as I don't get my period naturally.  How fast you come off the pill depends on how fast they find a donor for you.  They called me the first or second week of January (can't remember) to come off the pill.  And, I had my ET last Thursday (9 Feb).

It sounds like you've already had your consult, is that right?  If so, when was it?

We were told we had a 64% chance of it working on the first try, so fingers crossed!

If you have any other questions, please ask.  I'd be happy to help in any way I can.

Best of luck to you  

Michelle


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for replying Michelle.  I am so excited at the thoughts of starting!!!

Yes, I had my first consult with them in November (17th) and was very impressed with the place, all shiny and glassy!!  I have not taken the pill in years and it wasn't mentioned at that consult, although I did get a prescription for other meds.

Anyway, they told me to start as soon as next period arrives which is this week sometime.  I hope I don't have to wait too long.

I too was told 64% chance.  At my last IVF I had less than 15% so 64% sounds really good to me. 

Did you get much notice when to return and did they give you much info on donor?

I hope it works for you first time!!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey PC - keep that excitement, you'll need it during 2ww! 

DH and I were so impressed with them, too.  The building is gorgeous, the people are friendly and so professional.  They really know what they're doing, don't they?

It's hard to say how long you'll have to wait.  We didn't wait that long, so hopefully you'll have the same luck. 

They called us last Monday morning to say that our donor was having EC with ET being Thursday, but that they would call me on Tuesday to confirm that fertilisation happened well enough to do transfer.  So, we looked into flights, but obviously didn't want to book anything... just in case.  They called Tuesday morning with the go ahead!  Not much notice really.  Flights were a bit expensive, but then we realised it was bl**dy half-term! 

They wouldn't tell us anything about the donor.  Though, I still plan on emailing them (think I'll do it tomorrow), just to find out anything.  Mainly if she had any food allergies or family history of, what her blood type is.  It's stuff that I planned on asking when we were there, but your mind is on other things. 

Also, thought I'd let you know that they collected 11 eggs, 9 fertilised, but lost 2.  So, we ended up with 7 embryos and the two they put back were 8-cells.  We were sooo happy about that!  And, the other five are in the freezer.   So, not sure what your success was with your last IVF, but we're quite impressed at that.  And, yes 64% sounds a lot better than 15%.

Thanks, we hope so too.  And, I hope this treatment will be your last. 

xx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, you would think I would know better with the excitement, but I feel like its ages since I got excited about any treatment working, that I just have to let off a little steam here 

We too found them very good, they really explained it all to you very well and they have been great at responding to my emails, except for when they forgot to tell me about the pill, but I'll let that one pass.

When I asked them about info on donors I was told they often don't have much to tell you because the donors are so young 24 - 25 and don't know about family histories and allergies etc, so I suppose I'll have to make do with what I can get.

You must be so excited and anxious too all at once.  I hate the 2ww, always go a bit mad during the last few days.

Its good news that you still have 5 embies.  Hopefully you will only need them to help your family grow.

Take care


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, hun, reading your signature you've been through a lot, haven't you?  

We're both so excited.  We talk to our embies everyday and DH rubs my belly a lot.  It's sweet.  Yesterday was a rough day, emotionally, for me, but today I'm back to my positive self again.  I know I'll have a few more days like yesterday's though before testing next week. 

Just wanted to say that the woman who did my ET was soooo lovely.  We can't remember her name unfortunately, but she talked me through every little thing that she was doing.  She was absolutely brilliant!  Hopefully you'll have the same one.  DH and I said we hoped she was a donor... and ours because she was beautiful!  

xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Purple Chick !!  
Just wanted to welcome you to Abroadies.  You have found the right place.  You will get all the help and support you need from all the lovely ladies (and men !) on here.
Good luck with everything,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks bluebell.  Looks like you haven't long to go yourself.  Best of luck with everything.  Was that your first DE? do you mind me asking?

I e-mailed the clinic this morning to let them know I have started taking the "anti baby" pill.  I also asked them how long I will be taking it, hopefully no more than a few weeks!! 

Yes, Michelle the past few years have been difficult.  I assumed I would just get pg again after H died.  But the IUI's never worked again and my FSH started to climb.  I never got more than 4 follies, so they kept abandoning cycles.  On the last IVF attempt they all released before the dr could retrieve them.  So all that workup for nothing.  They did offer us one more try, but we decided to move forward to DE to improve our chances.  

I'm now looking forward to the future again and am delighted to see so many positive people on this forward and lots of +++++'s 

Delighted to be sharing this journey with all of you!!

PurpleChick


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Morning PurpleChick 

I'm so glad you're looking forward to the new road of DIVF to make your dreams come true, and have such a wonderful attitude about it.  All the best to you and I look forward to reading your posts and keeping updated with your progress.

xx Michelle


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Purple Chick,
Yes it was my 1st DE treatment, and of course I don't mind you asking.  That's what we're here for !  We'll all be with you to share your journey.
Bluebellxxx


----------



## badger b (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello PurpleChick!!!

welcome to our abroadies thread!as everyone has said you will get lots of advice and great support with your treatment.wishing you all the luck in the world.

love

Badger


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome.

I was in touch with the IVI yesterday as I have now started pill.  they told me I would be taking it for at least a month and maybe a bit longer, but it shouldn't be much longer than that before I can move onto the next stage.  I feel a bit better having an idea of how long I will taking the pill.  Roll on the summer and I get to go back there.  still maybe the swimming pools will be open this time!! 

Michelle how are you doing, are the nerves ok?

Bluebell - are you still hanging in there?

PurpleChick


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi PurpleChick,

I'm so glad you have an idea of how long you need to wait.  It makes it a bit easier knowing there's an end in sight, doesn't it? 

So far so good for me.  My birthday's tomorrow so that has taken my mind off things.  I haven't been out of the house since we got back last Friday, so I'm really looking forward to tomorrow!  Have a GP appt in the morning, then a friend is taking me out to lunch for my b-day, then DH and I are going to dinner.

Hope you're doing ok.

Michelle


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Good Morning!!

Happy Birthday Michelle, hope you have a great day whatever you do! 

All ok here.  Like you said its good to know whats happening.

Have some friends coming over for dinner tonight and not much else planned for the weekend, so might do some painting I've  been threatening to do for a while.

Enjoy the weekend all....

PurpleChick


----------

